

One-fifth of Americans have never used e-mail - bootload
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9946706-7.html

======
xirium
I know two people who are keen Internet users but don't have email. One plays
World Of Warcraft extensively. The other just accesses the web. Any website
that requires a working email address is guaranteed to turn away these users.

------
graywh
In other news, one fifth of (U.S.) Americans don't get SPAM and have empty
inboxes.

